# Solved: How to make Firefox remember passwords



## fishtacos21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have Windows XP Home Edition and use Firefox to browse the web. On many websites, like this one, my password is saved so I just click login when I go to the site... For other websites, Firefox does not give me the option to "Remember" password... I am relatively sure that I did not click "Never for this site" at any time for these sites (such as Yahoo!), but in case I did, is there a way to erase these preferences? Is there any other reason that Firefox wouldn't prompt me to "Remember" a password for a particular site?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You check the box where you login at to remember password and then a box pops up and you click remember for this site or something like that. But this site and some others that are Powered by vBulletin it will not bring up the password manager so your have to login each time you come here if you don't keep the cookies for this site. 
Then a site may need JavaScript to be running to bring things up to remember you. 
You can go to tools, options, privacy and check the setting button and make sure the save passwords box is unchecked.
Then go to tools, options, security tab and put a checkmark in the "Remember passwords for sites" box and click OK. Also click the exceptions button and look to see what sites are listed because they are the site you said "Never for this site" so then those sites will never ask you again so if you delete any sites from there then click the remember me when you login it will bring the box up again so you can say alway remember this site.


----------

